# PM 25 DRO Install



## WMello (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## tweinke (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice clean install! I  like the y axis way cover modification also. Where did you get your DRO?


----------



## WMello (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Tweinke, thank you.

The DRO are from eBay, seller 88490755.

Like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DRO-3-A...087225?hash=item25cd5b1079:g:wuIAAOSw4GVYUPuF

Fast free DHL shipping from Honk Kong.

Works as described. (except the manual, that is useless)

Wagner


----------



## tweinke (Feb 9, 2017)

If I may ask, what if any customs fees and taxes were added. I have been chicken to purchase anything of value for fear of fees that could be added and have no way of calculating.


----------



## WMello (Feb 9, 2017)

Nothing added. Paid in US$ via PayPal.
No tax, no duties, not even foreign transaction fees.
So smooth a transaction that I've ordered a second unit (2 axis) for the lathe.
This one will arrive in a few days.

Wagner


----------



## Ironken (Feb 10, 2017)

I've never really used a DRO much less installed one. That said.....are there any installation/use issues that I would need to know about considering the manual is useless?


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 10, 2017)

Installation is going to be a little different on every machine, with every different supplier of the DRO. Go slow, think it out, keep it all square and parallel. Don't be afraid to drill and tap holes in your machine, or make new brackets if you need them.

You'll be fine!


----------



## Ironken (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks Woodman for the encouragement! 

My biggest concern for the original poster, being that this particular DRO is very inexpensive.......is there any basterdized stuff or oddities that I should be aware of before ponying up for one?


----------



## WMello (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Ironken,

Sorry the delay; Saturday is my day at the workshop.

The DRO is OK for me.

I never had or used a glass scale DRO before; my experience was with iGaging and Rotary Encoders, custom made electronics/software.

The one I got from eBay is much better, mainly because of the glass scale technology. 

As Wawoodman said, just install the scales firmly, keep then parallel to the machine  axis (horizontal and vertical) and it will be fine.

The manual is not totally useless. It is extensive (54 pages) with good drawings and good paper; only the text is hard to understand. I assume it was translated to English by someone not really fluent. With some head scratch and deductions I was able to do everything I needed, like reversing the direction of the measurement (+-). After figuring out there is a hidden button on the bottom left corner, for configurations.


----------



## Ironken (Feb 11, 2017)

WMello said:


> Hi Ironken,
> 
> Sorry the delay; Saturday is my day at the workshop.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to do some 'splainin for me! This really helps. I am planning on ordering up a 2 axis pretty soon (by pretty soon I mean as soon as my wife forgets how much I just spent on other stuff). Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Ironken (Feb 13, 2017)

WMello said:


> Hi Tweinke, thank you.
> 
> The DRO are from eBay, seller 88490755.
> 
> ...



Gonna pull the trigger tomorrow on one. How long did shipping take?


----------



## WMello (Feb 13, 2017)

Ordered on the 17th, received on the 23rd

W


----------



## Ironken (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks W!


----------



## Ironken (Mar 9, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> Installation is going to be a little different on every machine, with every different supplier of the DRO. Go slow, think it out, keep it all square and parallel. Don't be afraid to drill and tap holes in your machine, or make new brackets if you need them.
> 
> You'll be fine!



I would have made you proud cause drillin' and tappin' I did.....and plenty of it. I posted these pics up elsewhere on this site and figured I would put them here as well. Install was pretty simple, just a little tedious. 

W: I forgot that you mentioned above about the "hidden button". It took me awhile to find as well. I also had to change the direction of my X axis.













And a PM power feed....because....POWER FEED!


----------



## HellawellCustoms (May 17, 2018)

what size scales did you buy with the kit?


----------



## Ironken (May 18, 2018)

HellawellCustoms said:


> what size scales did you buy with the kit?



I am out of town now and cannot measure. I do know that my table was quite a bit larger than my travel so, I purchased scales that were near the same size as my table. This gave me enough room for my reader head to work through the full travel of both axes. These kits are not a bolt on deal. They require some fab and ingenuity but, I absolutely love having a DRO. Check out DRO PROS. They have detailed videos on youtube on measurement for glass scales.


----------



## alfaspider (May 20, 2018)

Question of aftermarket vs purchase of DRO installed by PM subcontractor?   $285 seems cheaper than the PM price for a 25MV + DRO installed option --  Are they same quality products (China aftermarket vs PM order), and what about warranty?  Guess you don't consider your time involved, or possibility of screwing up the install...  I am considering the 25 and notice the price difference and trying to justify Big question is what quality of DRO does PM install and sell with their 25MV unit, ... thanks,


----------



## alfaspider (May 20, 2018)

WMello said:


> View attachment 225879
> 
> 
> View attachment 225880
> ...


----------



## alfaspider (May 20, 2018)

Not sure if the reply mode hits a single message, or is general broadcast----




Question of aftermarket vs purchase of DRO installed by PM subcontractor? $285 seems cheaper than the PM price for a 25MV + DRO installed option -- Are they same quality products (China aftermarket vs PM order), and what about warranty? Guess you don't consider your time involved, or possibility of screwing up the install... I am considering the 25 and notice the price difference and trying to justify Big question is what quality of DRO does PM install and sell with their 25MV unit, ... thanks,


----------



## ccater1 (Aug 17, 2018)

I know this thread is getting some age on it, but what material did you use to make the bracket to mount the rubber way cover to? Did you buy it, or machine it at 45 degree angle? Thanks! And nice work.


----------

